# Which Digital TV Service provider for 1st timer?



## Staples (23 Aug 2010)

I'd be grateful if posters could advise on which Digital TV service might best suit my circumstances. For years, I've had the basic NTL package via the traditional coaxil cable. I'm happy enough with the range of channels but not with the reception. It's patchy, and BBC2 is just unwatchable (and not beacuse of its content!). I don't necessarily want HD quality but certainly something clear. 

While I don't watch a great deal of TV, I find I might watch it in on any of four locations within the house. There are eight TV points installed (although I've disconnected four of them to improve reception on the others). The Tvs are all fairly recent models - LCD HD ready.

So I don't want a great range of stations beyond what I have but I'd like to have a multiroom option that doesn't cost me the earth. I'd also prefer not to have dish hanging out of the house if that's a possibility but neither would I rule it out completely.

Any thoughts on how I should proceed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Aug 2010)

Have you priced the SKY VS upc options ? If you don't want a dish, then upc is the leading candidate, assuming you're in an area they cover.

And, heretical though it may be for others to hear, their customer service has improved, albeit off a pretty bad level .

Station quality should not be an issue through a set-top box.

I've been a upc customer for years; I too am averse to having a dish on the house.


----------



## alaskaonline (23 Aug 2010)

have upc too and had no hassle so far.


----------



## Staples (23 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Looks like UPC may be the way to go.

For all I watch it, I don't think paying the extra fiver a month for each of the three extra tv points would be justified.

If I just get digital on the main tv point, would I still be able to get the old analogue reception on the others?


----------



## Latrade (23 Aug 2010)

Staples said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Looks like UPC may be the way to go.
> 
> ...


 
Yup, we have the same set up with the digbox in the living room and analogue points in other rooms.


----------



## Staples (23 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Since my last post, one of my colleagues has mentioned Freesat.  He says that while I could install this independently, it wouldn't incorporate RTE, TV3 etc.  He has suggested I take out a digital subsciption for the minimum term after which I could revert to whatver free channels are available.

Is this a runner?  With either Sky or UPC?


----------

